# Shrimp and plant safe medications?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I know copper is a no-no, but what about other medications? Things like antibiotic types, fluke tabs. or anti-fungals??

What medications are safe for shrimp and plants?

thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The only med I have used so far in my shrimp tanks is fenbendazole. I have a thread on it over at Planet Inverts. Hopefully it will be of help to someone 

I have heard clout and Fluke tabs may not be safe for shrimp so use caution or dose very sparingly if you decide to use them.


----------

